# Racycle Model



## filmonger (Nov 8, 2013)

I have just purchased this from a fellow cabe member and I am curious - what model is this? Should I assume it is a 1904 racycle based on the eclipse hub dated 1904? Is everything correct?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 8, 2013)

Try to PM Larmo
Lawrence


----------



## filmonger (Nov 8, 2013)

*Model 108*

Do you guys think it is a model 108? If so should the rear hub be a Morrow?


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 9, 2013)

There are a few Racycle experts on here who I'm sure will help you out - whatever model it is, it's really cool.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 12, 2013)

Determining exact model number is pretty difficult especially with the roadsters (which yours is).  The main differences were due to what accessories were on the bike.  The Eclipse hub very likely wasn't original, you didn't mention if it was a coaster or fixed hub.  The slot on the bottom of the crank hanger, does it go all the way across or is it two slits at each end?  Have you pulled the crank hanger apart?  Do the bearing cups thread into the hanger or just slide in?  Could you post a good picture of the bottom of the crank hanger?


----------



## Wcben (Nov 12, 2013)

Having been away for a few days, I hadn't seen the other pictures of your new gem, pretty cool that you still have some of the original Racycle lettering on the down tube!  Looks like you might have the original Racycle chain too!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 13, 2013)

*RE: Racycle - Pic of Hub*

Thanks for the info......so far! I am just attempting to figure this out and once I have the bike in hand ( in a month or two ) I will be able to post better pics. But here are some pictures the seller provided. Is this of any assistance.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a 1901-06 roadster for sure.... There were three "models" of the roadster, I'd venture an educated guess that yours is the #2 which is the best of the roadsters as it has the hand-lettered Racycle striping on the downtube.  Exactly what year is the difficult call, where did you find the pages you posted showing the 1905 models?  The way Racycle did the model number was that the first number (in a two digit model) or first two numbers (in a three digit model number) indicated year from Racycle's first year of production (1895).  So.... The listings you show are from 1905 (a model 104 and 108) the thing is, I've done a huge amount of research trying to nail mine down and Racycle never went higher than 105 during the earlier years (which yours is) in model numbers for Racycles (which yours is).... 108 in Miami's numbers for 1904 (which actually would have been model 98 (remember, year)) is for the Laconia model (which is not a Racycle) and in 1906, the 118 is a Miami model (again, not a Racycle).  I haven't had the chance to go over a 1905 catalog but it seems odd that they would have gone from Laconia to Racycle to Miami with the same model in three years...it could happen but would have been pretty odd.  

Examining your pictures in detail, it seems that the chainring on the 108 doesn't have the triangular cut outs that the Racycle's do..... I'm quite sure yours is not a 108.  I know the illustration for the 104 shows a cushion but another odd thing about this page is that the cushion model was usually designated as (###-A) the fact that that isn't mentioned seems odd....there were plenty of typo's in the catalog's but few direct omissions... Especially by 1905 when they seemed to have gotten much better.  Once you get the bike, we'll be able to narrow it down further by looking at the crank hanger in better detail.

I'm still sure that the back wheel was a replacement after the bike left Middletown as they didn't really work with Eclipse at that time and the rear sprocket is a design that was often found on Pacemakers, not on the roadster.

If it helps at all, I've never nailed down the exact model of mine (and I don't think I ever will), it took me allot of research just to finally get the year for mine, mines a 1903... It's a (8#-A)!  I'm excited enough to know that.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2013)

I agree with what has already been stated....This is a wonderful bicycle!!!!!!

Rear hub does look Morrow....Maybe a later replacement? Who knows.....

We will all know more when you receive it. Good luck.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 13, 2013)

Wcben said:


> ...the 118 is a Miami model (again, not a Racycle).




Please explain, what do mean not a Racycle?


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

The Miami cycle company made a number of different lines of bicycles with Racycle being the top of the line.  They also made Latonia, Hudson, Elco, Rami, Ray, Flying Merkel and Miami ( there may have been others too but this is off the top of my head), the 118 in Miami Cycle companies 1906 catalog is a Miami model (I haven't seen documentation showing Racycle having a model number higher than (#5 or ##5) depending on year but the 118 is a Miami model.... Here's the 118 in the 1906 catalog:


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a Miami built Hudson, any chance you have any literature on that?


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking at Howie Cohens site, I'm not finding anything on the Hudson's..... I'll see if I can find anything.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 14, 2013)

Your rear wheel base seems shorter, perhaps because it's a tall 24" frame?






Just for your edification, Eclipse (the maker of Morrow) was in bed with Racycle late 1904.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 14, 2013)

Well that clears up the Eclipse mystery.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

Actually, the Morrow wasn't offered by Racycle in the 1904 or 1906 catalogs so although they were making hubs that were threaded to fit the rear hub of the Racycle, they weren't detailed in the Racycle catalogs as factory options..... 

The 1909 catalog does list the Morrow as an option but not the earlier ones.  

The 1908 parts catalog also lists the Morrow as a replacement part so, we could surmise that they also offered the Morrow as an option in 1908.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Springer Tom, here's two pages on the Hudson:









It looks like the Hudson was made from 1896-1914


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

Oops...double post....sorry!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2013)

*RE: info*

You guys rock! Will keep you posted on the racycle once I have her in my hot little hands....


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 14, 2013)

Wcben, help me understand... in the above ad that filmonger posted, you suggested that the 104 is a 1905 Racycle?  Ok I get that. But when I share a newpaper clipping from March 1905 about Morrow's involvement with Racycle, you post “Morrow wasn't offered by Racycle in the 1904 or 1906 catalogs.” So help me understand...because the bottom of the ad clearly states that *Racycle was indeed offering the Morrow in 1905*!

I personally prefer not using information found in catalogs as dates carved in stone … because the production of a catalog is often started 8 months to a year in advance of it being printed.  Therefore a 1904 catalog, more then likely was started in July of 1903. And if new information needed to be added it would have to wait and be revealed later via the trade, public relations or the media. That’s why I prefer newspaper articles, it has more immediacy then an annual catalog.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been quoting from the catalogs on Howie Cohens site, in both the 1904 and 1906 catalog, Morrow isn't mentioned as an option.  In the 1909 catalog they are, I also found Morrow listed in my 1908 Racycle parts catalog.  I haven't seen the 1905 catalog but since it wasn't offered in '06 I would think it wasn't in '05 either.  

Even with the delay in catalog production, I would think that if it had been offered in '05 that it would have been mentioned in '06.

I also asked where that ad that was posted came from because it is the only place that I've seen the 108 being referred to as a Racycle.  Plus, I'd just love to see the 1905 catalog if it's available online.  If anyone has the 1903 catalog, that's the one I really want to see!!

Ads can be more timely if they are placed by the manufacturer, that's why I had asked where it came from.  However, if it's a page out of a retailers catalog, that Racycle didn't put together, that could explain the discrepancies.  Maybe whoever did the ad dealt with Racycle and Morrow?

They (Racycle) definitely went back and forth with many things, a fine example is the changes in the cushion frames.  Blues Narrow Tread "suspension city" is of the flat spring at the crank hanger design and I've seen images of a 1912 that was the flat spring too whereas mine is a 1903 and it has the pivot above the hanger.... They started with the flat spring then went to the pivot then went back to the flat spring....


Sorry to stir up the pot!


----------



## Springer Tom (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. Gary Mc dated the hub in my bike to 1905-1909. Bearings in the front wheel had a patent date of 1901. That's about all I have found so far. Almost done with restoration, will be posting pictures when it's done, thanks Tom


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 14, 2013)

You didn't stir up the pot...that's the beauty of this site, learning and sharing information.

And by the way you'd be surprise with all the info I've been collecting about your cushion frame and the bottom pivot bracket?  There was only one cushion maker for the Racycle and it wasn't Sager...care to guess?


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

You have my interest again…..What do you have Carlton?  Mine is definitely a Sager Double Flexible and definitely a Racycle and it matches both the announcement I posted before as well as all of Racycle's exploded views including the parts catalog that I have.  Here's the page from the Racycle 1908 parts catalog detailing the cushion and the Musselman rear hub…..






Hey Carlton, have you seen anything that refers to a fork similar to mine?  I haven't found anything on it at all questioned here and on the other old bike site….


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll post it on another thread...I don't want to hijack this one with my found information. Look out for "The Original Springer’s"


----------



## Wcben (Nov 14, 2013)

cool!  Looking forward to it!!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2013)

*RE: 1904 Racycle Catalog Pages*

Here are the Pages from the 1904 Racycle Catalogue ....Cannot remember where I got them from - either e-bay or somewhere on the net as I was in a hurry when I found them and just grabbed them at the time.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 15, 2013)

Very cool, thanks!  The 1904 catalog is on Howie Cohens site too although it's definitely a different catalog!  I'll humbly retract my statements regarding Racycle not offering Morrow as an option as they are clearly offered on these pages.  Quite odd that they aren't mentioned as options in the '04-'06 catalogs on Howies site.  It's very odd that this also lists the racer as a model 71, that would be three years earlier than the other models shown and again, this is the only place I've seen that the 108 is referred to as a Racycle model, and for that matter, all of the models shown (except the racer as a 71) are 1905 models not 1904.  Also in 1904, Racycle introduced the "New, Improved Crank Hanger" where the bearing cups threaded onto the center body and the whole assembly could be removed from the frame as one unit, this printing definitely doesn't refer to this... 

To me this printing asks more questions than it answers.

Just as reference, the model number/dating that I refer to, I first saw detailed on Brian Doan's "Racycle Crank Blogspot"


----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2013)

*whoops*

cannot seem to delete a double post - sorry


----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2013)

*RE: Berlin & Racycle bicycles*

Maybe the Diff model numbers in the 1904 Cat. is due to the fact that it looks like it is Canadian - 

View attachment 123317


----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2013)

*RE: 1908 Miami Bicycle Co Spring Fork Pat*

You most likely have seen these two....but just in case.

This is close to you fork - but yours is much nicer!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...CLE-a-Racycle-model-quot-Suspension-City-quot








PATENTED JAN. 7, 1908.

- M. SOHENUK.

SPRING PORK. APPLICATION FILED nmlsrlso'v.

UNITED PATQENT @I FICE.

MURRAY SCIIEXGK, OF MIDDLETOWX, OHIO, ASSIGXOR TO THE MIAMI CYCLE & MAN U- FACTURIXG COMPANY, OI" MIDDLETOWN, OHIO, A CORPORATION OF OHIO.

SPRING-FORK.

Specification of Letters Patent.

Patented Jan. '7, 1908.

Application filed March 18. 1907. Seri l Np- 368.137.

T 0 all whom it may concern:

, citizen of the United States, and resident of Middlctown, in the county of Butler and State of Ohio, have inventcda new and useful springeFoik of which the following is a specification.

My invention relates to spring forks for bicycles, tricycles, and other wheeled vehicles.

A principal object of the invention is to provide a fork of this character which is reasonably simple, provides flexible spring action and at the same time is amply strong for the purposes for which it is intended.

The characteristics and advantages of the invention are hereinafter more fully set forth and described in connection with a detailed description of the accompanying drawing which illustrates an exemplifying structure embodying the invention.

' In the drawing--Figure 1 is a front view of a stern, fork, and axle embodying my invention; Fig. 2, a central vertical section of Fig. 1; and Fig. 3, a plan view.

' In e drawing, 1 is the tubular stem; 2, the crown having central bore entered by the stem; 3, a tubular thimble or reinforcement within the lower end of the stem; 1, a lower bearing cone resting upon the crown; 5, lugs on each side of the crown to receive the springs; 6, the forward springs, two in number, one of which is on each side of the wheel; the upper end of the springs 7 are cylindrical for a short distance and lit in holes in the forward lugs 5 of the crown where they are secured by any suitable means, and the lower part of the springs, comprising the greater part of their length, are flattened so that they present their ilat laces toward the front and rear of the vehicle.

9 are the lower ends of springs 6; flattened in an opposite plane to the spring portion 8 and pierced tO-ilCCOIIllHOdtItG the wheel axle 10.

11 are the rear springs, two in number, one on each side of the Wheel, having upper cylindrical ends 12 secured in the. rear lugs 5 and flat spring portions 13 preferably of greater curvature than springs 8, and oppositely llattoned ends 14 pierced to accommodate the axle and lying closely against end portions S) of springs 6.

15 are nuts on the ends of the axle 10 servin to hold the springends in place thereon.

be double spring on each side of the wheel having both ends connected to the axle forms a brace of ainplerigidity and yet allows a very free spring action effectively cushioning the movement of the vehicle over inequalities in the road surface. The breakage of any one of the springs will not result seriously since all the springs are positively connected with the crown and axle and the remaining members will support the load. The springs are to be made of any suitable metallic composition for theservice for which they are intended' I claim:

1.. In a spring fork, the combination of a crown, an axle, and two spring arms at each side of the wheel having their upper ends rigidly secured in the crown and their lower ends separate and secured to the axle.

In a spring fork, the combination of a stem, a crown, an axle,- two front springs one on each side of the wheel having cylindrical upper ends rigidly secured in the crown, flat spring portions moderately curved, and flattened lower ends embracing the ends of the axle, and two rear springs, one on each side of the wheel having cylindrical upper ends rigidly secured in the crown, flattened spring portions of greater curvature'than similar parts of the forward springs, and flattened lower ends pivotally engaging the ends of the axle.

3. In a spring fork, the combination of a crown, an axle, and two spring fork members arranged one in front of the other on each side of the. wheel, connected at their upper ends to the crown and at their lower ends independently to the axle; said fork members having a curvature, the concavity of which is presented toward the front, the curvature of the rear members being greater than that of the front members.

4. A spring fork for cycles comprising a head andspring-arms or tines depending therefrom and provided with bearings at their lower extremities, each tine consisting of double resilientarms extending from the head to the bearings.

In testimony whereof I have affixed my signature in the presence of two witnesses.

MURRi-XY SCHENCK.

Witnesses Gno. I\IITCHELL, E. M. JACKSON.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 15, 2013)

It's not uncommon for a successful company to have a line extension under a different name or even in a different country. It's an opportunity to test their R&D without sabotaging their flagship brand.

For the life of me I don't know where I pulled this clipping from?


----------



## Wcben (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Filmonger! yes, that starts to clear things up a bit, I haven't seen any information on models or options from the Berlin & Racycle Manufacturing company.  I've seen both of those forks in fact deeper into the post that you provided the link to, you'll see a bunch of shots of my Racycle and I had in earlier posts provided links to the patent which was filed by the same man who also filed (the same day) for Racycles triplespring fork!

Hey Carlton, yes, Racycles were licensed and built in Canada too!  Berlin Ontario was renamed Kitchner.  There is a relatively good amount of information available online, the man responsible for Racycle in Canada was Arthur Pequegnat re:

Arthur’s first foray into manufacturing in Canada involved making bicycles. He began in the mid-1890s by repairing bicycles at the back of his jewellery shop. In 1897, recognizing the opportunity provided by the rage for bicycles, Arthur decided to close his jewellery shop and become a manufacturer of bicycles, a business that lasted until the early 1920s as the Berlin & Racycle Manufacturing Company. The Berlin bicycle model appears to have been Pequegnat’s design, while the Racycle had been the product of the Miami Cycle & Manufacturing Company of Middletown, Ohio, where Pequegnat had worked earlier. The Berlin, a men’s safety, chain-drive, model with a diamond frame, was built between 1897 and 1917. However, by 1903 the appearance of the motor car made Arthur nervous and he decided to return to a business he knew well — clockmaking.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

I am seriously considering replicating a few of these forks, if I can get someone to measure it and possibly have it digitally scanned.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a headbadge for an "ECLIPSE MFD. BY THE MIAMI CYCLE & MFG. CO. MIDDLETOWN, OHIO."  Just can't get a decent picture of it.  Drat.


----------



## Wcben (Nov 17, 2013)

Love to see that head badge if you can get a good shot of it!


----------

